# Bike leash...thoughts?



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Hi all--

Anyone ever used a bike leash (like --->







or this --->http://www.amazon.com/PawSpec-Bicycle-Leash-Bike-Exerciser/dp/B00TIYR764/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1437431630&sr=8-2&keywords=dog+bike+leash)? 

I was thinking of getting one (cruising bike, Northern WI flat, land trails on a nice cool day  

Thoughts? Is it a crazy contraption, in your opinion?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes. it's great


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

Thanks, Jax08!! 

Also, sorry that the pic is so big!!! Tried to attach it but I forgot to delete the website link (oops!!)


----------



## jschrest (Jun 16, 2015)

I want one! But I don't have a bike...That could pose a problem! Lol


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

It is awesome.


----------



## acacia (Jun 15, 2015)

I'd be worried about getting yanked over. Amina is good on a leash, but sometimes she can't resist a fast moving squirrel.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Dog cannot yank you over.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Cheyanna said:


> Dog cannot yank you over.


The dog can totally yank you over! All it takes is one gaggle of geese and a few sheep.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I use the walky dog attachment daily with zero issues. It's great!


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Mama - start by walking your dog on it. once he's used to the bike next to him then ride.

I did that a couple times with a prong collar on. Fursaver hooked to the walky dog. Prong on a leash. I still bike like that. That prong has saved me from being in a sheep pasture.


----------



## Dunkirk (May 7, 2015)

You can see reviews on this product at Amazon

Amazon.com : Walky Dog Plus Hands Free Dog Bicycle Exerciser Leash 2015 Newest Model with 550-lbs pull strength Paracord Leash Military Grade : Pet Leashes : Pet Supplies


----------



## dogfaeries (Feb 22, 2010)

I use this one :Bike Tow Leash. It attaches to the back wheel.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

dogfaeries said:


> I use this one :Bike Tow Leash. It attaches to the back wheel.


Is there a spring shock absorber in this one?


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I am just too nervous, what if another dog rushes out. I just visualize getting the bike jerked over, and not being in control of a bad situation.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Prong collar and Leave It. I deal with loose dogs every time I ride.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

I used to bike with Phoster and will start soon with Nix. With my lab I just held the leash and she was on the prong. Only had one incidence where a gaggle of bikes came from behind and she jumped into me. Splat. Other than that she was great. 

Not sure how Bix is going to take to it. Lol. We shall see.


----------



## ksotto333 (Aug 3, 2011)

I haven't had any strays come up to us for a couple years. I worry more about the other dog attacking....I don't know maybe I'm just getting old.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Are you going to do an AD on Bix?


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> Are you going to do an AD on Bix?



Yeah. Once we get our BH Nix and I will go for the AD as well. Waiting for cooler weather.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Upper Bucks is having one in November. Just sayin'!! I think I'm going to do his AD in Sept in Binghamton and shooting for his BH at Upper Bucks.


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Jax08 said:


> Upper Bucks is having one in November. Just sayin'!! I think I'm going to do his AD in Sept in Binghamton and shooting for his BH at Upper Bucks.



Don't you need the BH to do the AD?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

not the I'm aware of


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

not required. Only requirement is min. 16 months.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Jax08 said:


> The dog can totally yank you over! All it takes is one gaggle of geese and a few sheep.



Not when u weigh 300#. Ha!


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Yes, the dog can yank you over no matter how much you weigh! Especially if they REALLY want it!

Kyleigh can pull 300 pounds of sled and humans in the snow, so I have no doubt if she wanted to pull 300 pounds of person off of a bike she could - and she only weighs 60 pounds. 

I don't use any of those - I use a 6 foot leash and a prong. She already heels beautifully, so all I had to teach her was to not get to close to the bike. I like the 6 foot leash because I can be on the side of the road (in suburbia!) and she can be running on the grass. 

I have had two incidences of dogs coming after us while biking. Both times I just dropped the leash and she was able to defend herself (me, not so much). 

Earlier this summer I bought an air horn, and I duct taped it to my bike ... Haven't had to use it yet, (except to desensitize Kyleigh LOL) But I am prepared!

As much as we want to "prevent" bad things happening to us and our dogs, we can't live in a bubble, and have to have "some" hope that all can and will be well!


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

ksotto333 said:


> I haven't had any strays come up to us for a couple years. I worry more about the other dog attacking....I don't know maybe I'm just getting old.


That was my fear, too! Or pup breaking loose (definitely working on recall refresher before bike ride)...knowing King Leo, he would want nothing less that this --> http://www.amazon.com/Blue-Pull-Behind-Carrier-Bicycle-Trailer/dp/B00CYLHD94/ref=sr_1_3?ie=UTF8&qid=1437487010&sr=8-3&keywords=dog+bike+trailer+stroller


----------



## amburger16 (May 22, 2015)

Kyleigh said:


> Yes, the dog can yank you over no matter how much you weigh! Especially if they REALLY want it!
> 
> Kyleigh can pull 300 pounds of sled and humans in the snow, so I have no doubt if she wanted to pull 300 pounds of person off of a bike she could - and she only weighs 60 pounds.
> 
> ...


How did you teach her to stay away from the bike? Bear is wonderful on a leash but feels the need to be directly beside me and when he turns his head manages to run into me and almost trip us.. So currently a bike is out of the question, but someday I would like to introduce him to it.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

I don't like any of the contraptions that attach to the bike.

I want to be able to have that leash in my hand to give little cues -- keep the communication with the dog. I want to be able to switch position of the dog to left or right to keep him away from the traffic side. 
I want to be able to instantly move away from the bike taking the dog with me . Thinking of one incident where a dog came running onto the road , aggressively, wanting to fight with the dog . I had to dismount and use the bike as a shield and a prod to keep that dog at distance , till he finally blew over and tuck tailed it home.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

Kyleigh is right . I could give a gentle pop to your shoulder while you are riding and your balance will shift - 

I used to bike into town and do circuits , prepared and trialed many dogs for AD . Always with leash in hand. 

I also did sled dog work - even pulling a bunch of kids around , 3 , 4 , at a time at my son's elementary school as part of a Feb-fest outdoors activity event. Things change in motion . The dog is more grounded , four on the floor , lower centre of gravity , then bike on inches of wheel and high centre of gravity.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I use the one you posted, it works well for us. Parts of my routes are on neighborhood roads so keeping my dog on the right between bike and the curb works best for me 

My bike has hydraulic disc brakes and can be a bit touchy, the WD lets me to keep both hands on the bars allowing me to work fronts and rear brakes, its also nice should she decide to pull giving me good stability, she's never pulled me over. Most of the bike leashes are good and there are pros and cons to every method.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Have you looked into bikejoring? I would never use any of these bike contraptions after knowing what I know from bikejoring, and also after watching youtube videos of dogs running alongside bikes (Walky Dog, Springer, etc.) instead of out in front. Not sure how in shape your dog is and if it is a puller. My GSDs pull me on my mountain bike just like a husky pulls a sled. I've taught them all of the commands (gee, haw, on by, whoa, etc.) in about 5 minutes per dog. They're smart. They picked it up quick. You also have to factor in the prey drive in your dog.

If you use one of the bike contraptions, I would recommend switching your dog from side to side. If you watch the videos, most dogs will pull slightly away from your bike as they run, because they're close enough that they're afraid they're going to get run over. This pulling to the one side action will build up their muscles unevenly on one side, so they should get switched from right side to left side, back and repeat. With bikejoring, they're directly in front of you, and I don't have to worry about that.

I would also recommend getting a proper harness for pulling. Many harnesses we tried in the beginning would rub them wrong, even when it was properly fitted, and they would get bloody blisters in their "arm pit" areas. Now we switched to an X-back harness with zero issues.

And yes, your dog, if strong enough, will pull you down occasionally, especially in the beginning as you're both learning this new process. I've been dragged after unafraid trotting coyotes, ducks, rabbits, squirrels, off leash dogs, etc. But it's been years now since I've had any issues. The dogs are well-trained and experienced, as am I. I know what signs to look out for. We also bikejor in areas with little to no distractions. No people. No cars. No off leash dogs. Just wildlife, and the dogs know they aren't going to be allowed to catch the wildlife. In fact, I look forward to them spotting or smelling jackrabbits and such, as it makes them pull faster and harder. I give them commands to keep them focused, and we get done with our run quicker! Win-win for everyone involved!


----------



## IronhorseRomo (Jul 20, 2015)

That's pretty cool. I might get one. I used keep the leash in my hand when I took my Red Heeler on rides. She never yanked me. She always stayed next to the bike but far enough away to not get ran over. My Blue Heeler is a different story. She does good till she sees something she wants to chase. Lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kyleigh (Oct 16, 2012)

Someone asked how I trained her to not get too close to the bike ... I started by slowly walking the bike and when she got too close I would turn the front wheel towards her and say MOVE RIGHT ... she moved away. This took about 10-15 minutes. Then I started walking the bike faster. 

Then I went to the public tennis courts (at night LOL) and started riding slowly around the courts with the leash on Ky. If she came to close to the bike I would say MOVE RIGHT (she has about a second to move right and if not then I turned the front wheel towards her). 

Honestly, it doesn't take long. I never connected the wheel with her, she figured it out pretty quickly that she doesn't want to run into it. 

Once we got onto the streets (I bike in my suburbia neighbourhood ... big wide streets, huge sidewalks) I would stay on the sidewalk as much as I could, and would give way if there were people coming towards me, or if I was passing them. 

Most people were AWESOME, and would automatically move out of the way for me ... big smiles on their faces. If I was coming up from behind I would slow down and holler lady and dog on bike coming up behind you. Even then, they would move ... and again, most of the time big smiles on their faces. 

I was pulled down twice ... and it hurt. Once a squirrel ran about 5 feet in front of the bike ... I don't know if it was "prey" drive or "WTF" and then prey drive ... I went down hard. 

The second time I was pulled down, thankfully, I was stopped at a stop sign, so it wasn't as bad, but a rabbit was hopping around someone's front yard, and oblivious to the dog and I, it was hopping closer and closer to us. She went bonkers LOL

Once I got that under control (me being more attentive to "wild life" and quicker with the LEAVE IT and mild pressure on the leash, we had no other incidences.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Meant to add:

No offense to anyone who uses the Walky Dog or Springer. I proofread my above statement and I thought it might've come off harsh. I didn't mean for that. I did a lot of research into those attachments and was very close to buying one or the other many times before I discovered bikejoring. I think now, 6 years later, I probably have more experience biking a dog than most others, as we do it daily for 5-14 miles, 6 days a week. Bikejoring saved us, both time and money. It helps me a lot because I have multiple dogs that need exercise. I take Kaze out by himself, and then take the other 3 out together. So this can be for 1 dog, or 2+ dogs. Here we are when I first was teaching Kaze with the others: 










Also look into carting and dog scootering. Diggler makes the best dog scooters.


----------



## carmspack (Feb 2, 2011)

"This pulling to the one side action will build up their muscles unevenly on one side," so true . Forgot about that .
Leash in hand dog trotting in heel position moves as true as if just walking beside . The contraptions tend to have constant pressure and the dog with opposition reflex will pull away from it , moving at an angle .


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Now I've taught my 9-year old daughter how to bikejor, so she'll take a "dog team" and I'll have my "dog team," and we'll ride side by side for 5-6 miles. We even named our dog teams! Ha. She will take (what she considers) her dog Beowulf, and sometimes Beowulf and Nara, and they're called Team Flying Carpet, because Nara looks like a flying carpet when she runs. Her body moves forward with little to no movement, and just her dainty legs are running underneath. Ha. My wife, before she got pregnant, would come with us and take Team Sinatra, and bikejor with Paw Paw (and his ice blue eyes). I take Kaze, and he is Team Velcro, since he follows me around the house, stuck to me like Velcro, no matter where I go. If my daughter doesn't take Nara, then I add her with Kaze, and we become Team Flying Velcro, or Team Velcro Carpet, whichever feels right that day. Ha!

Here are some pics of our daughter's first times bikejoring with Nara and then with Beowulf, training them and herself. She's only been dragged off the bike once. She healed, overcame her fear, and is back at it like a pro!


----------



## Riven (Apr 26, 2015)

I also bike with the dog on a lead, though I have tried the side bike attachment in the past. Aside from the points already listed, I also feel that it gives my dog more of a mental work out because it seems like she has to concentrate more to stay in position on a loose lead. What I found when I used the side bike attachment, was my dog kind of zoned out on auto-pilot. We could go, go, go for miles and we'd get home, she'd take a power nap and catch her breath and be ready to go again. On leash, she doesn't even go as far, and she is floored. I figured it's the same reason why she is more tired after talking a walk down a busy street where she has to concentrate on staying at heel and focused on me (I do not mean focused heeling, I mean paying attention even though she is not looking at me, like if I change speed or stops suddenly, she will too) and not getting distracted by everything, compared to just playing around in a field or something. Just my own observation with my own dog, maybe I am completely off base.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

carmspack said:


> "This pulling to the one side action will build up their muscles unevenly on one side," so true . Forgot about that .
> Leash in hand dog trotting in heel position moves as true as if just walking beside . The contraptions tend to have constant pressure and the dog with opposition reflex will pull away from it , moving at an angle .


I'll be honest. I watch the vids people put on youtube, and the dogs just seem scared, afraid and stressed to be so close to a bike with all of those moving parts. And they know they can't get away no matter what, so it's this constant struggle for them. I think that's why they lean away from the bike, even if it becomes natural over time as they adjust and (try to) get used to what they're being put through. I guess if you're switching them from side to side every other bike ride, maybe that's OK. But the dogs just look like they fear for their life with the spokes and pedals and everything moving within feet of them, and they're attached through line and harness to this metal rod with no chance for flight, other than by taking the bike with them with or without their human. Ha! Sure, dogs love to run, and in the vids they might look happy because they're getting exercise and spending time with their human. But I see something else there. Something unnatural. It's a controlled run in a different way than bikejoring, carting, dog scootering. There is control in these "dog powered sports" but there is also a freedom that I don't see when the dog is forced to be beside you.

I love this urban mushing video, and wish I could afford a Diggler, but it's the same feel/effect on a bike or scooter. This is what the sled dog people do in the off season to train and exercise their dogs, keeping them sharp when there is no snow. And any dog that can pull can do this. So many people think this is only for huskies and other Alaskan breeds.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

Dinozzo isn't scared one bit by his Springer when biking. Lately when biking with him the leash is loose like a J shape even. He can pull with all his might and I will feel it but I have no concern about being pulled over. He doesn't really pull anymore nowadays though. He's a very strong dog at 85 lbs (he's overweight a little still :/). 

Edited to add: I've had rabbits, & foxes run by or birds fly by and have *never* been pulled down. Only time I ever fell was when we were being chased by two loose dogs when I first started to learn how to bike again and my coordination was poor. I went to stop and didn't do so gracefully enough. It had nothing to do with Dinozzo pulling.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

I think for me, the attraction to bikejoring is that I don't have to pedal. I don't get a lot of exercise by biking anyways. I run long distance for my own exercise, and bring a dog/s with me if it isn't too hot. But I am doing this for the dogs so they get their exercise and also we get to work on obedience with the sled dog commands. It's a double whammy of good stuff! Not only do they obey commands, but they get to run AND pull, so they're getting much more exercise than a dog who only runs, both mental and physical stimulation. They also get to run at their own pace, as running out in front while pulling allows them to set the pace for the entire distance. They can sprint when they want and jog when they want. I get to sit back and relax and let them do all the work and they love it. They go bonkers whenever they see me gearing up for their daily ride. When I take multiple dogs out, I keep a calendar of which dogs ran in what positions, so I can move them around from left to right side to balance everything for muscle growth. That's probably one of the most important things to remember: rotating the dog/s from side to side for balance and growth.


----------



## Cheyanna (Aug 18, 2012)

Have any of you actually been yanked over by a dog when on the walky leash? Fiona and Gilda have never yanked me over. The leash does not allow it. It has a spring, but if attached properly to the bike, dog cannot go off in direction different from direction of bike. Fiona was approached by a loose GSD and loose pit bull while we were on bike. They wanted to play/fight with Fiona. I did not get yanked off bike.

If dog is on leash on handlebars or your hand, then yes, you can get yanked off bike and seriously hurt. Know of pitbull that cause owner to flip over handlebars. She held leash in hand while on bike. Me never. Only with the attachment.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Yes, I have been yanked over on a walky dog. Luckily my feet hit the ground first and stopped it. Which is why I said they absolutely can yank you over.

The spring only has so much give and is meant for regular use. Not a dog charging the other way.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

carmspack said:


> "This pulling to the one side action will build up their muscles unevenly on one side," so true . Forgot about that .
> Leash in hand dog trotting in heel position moves as true as if just walking beside . The contraptions tend to have constant pressure and the dog with opposition reflex will pull away from it , moving at an angle .


 Lol! None of my dogs have had any problems adjusting from using a leash while biking to using a "contraption". There is no awkward pulling of any kind. None are afraid of the bike or the attachment. There is no need to switch sides either, just train them like you would to do for anything else, its really not that difficult.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

> The contraptions tend to have constant pressure and the dog with opposition reflex will pull away from it , moving at an angle .


ummm...no. My dog has great opposition reflex. He has no issue with the bike or trying to pull away from it. He runs straight forward with the bike. 

It's very simple training like anything else.

Well..except for that gaggle of geese. That was to much for him.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

@ Cheyanna, I have not been pulled over using a walky dog, at least not yet. I've used it for about 3.5 yrs now.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Jax08 said:


> ummm...no. My dog has great opposition reflex. He has no issue with the bike or trying to pull away from it. He runs straight forward with the bike.
> 
> It's very simple training like anything else.
> 
> Well..except for that gaggle of geese. That was to much for him.


 So I was thinking back to those vids I've seen of dogs pulling with the Springer and/or Walky Dog. Most of them were of huskies, and those huskies were doing all/most of the work, while their human just sat on the seat and went along for the ride. It seems as when the dog is pulling and doing the work, at least in the videos posted, the dog pulled forward and slightly away from the bike alongside it. I guess if you're pedaling beside your dog, and matching his pace so the leash/attachment is loose, then you shouldn't have to worry about anything. But if the dog is doing any pulling, there's no way to tell if the dog is pulling away from the bike as you are sitting on it. I only was able to catch the unnatural motion because someone filmed their bike sessions and posted it, so I was able to analyze it objectively. With my dogs out in front of me, I can view anything and everything associated with their form, because I can watch them the entire time while simultaneously watching where we are going to avoid crashing. With the dog next to you, you wouldn't be able to really watch them, because you have to watch where you're going too.


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

You can tell if the dog is pulling away from you. It's tension. You can feel it. The spring in the walky dog is to counteract small motions. Not big "OMG IT"S A BIRD" motions. Those minute motions you probably won't feel but I know exactly when Seger is pulling and the bike attachments are not meant to be used to pull the bike by the dog. It's meant to be a hands free device.

Yes, you can't watch the dog beside you. I almost rode into a ditch looking down at him once.

Training...lets not over analyze this.


----------



## KathrynApril (Oct 3, 2013)

I definitely pedal with my guy. The bikejoring sounds like fun, but his obedience isn't that trustworthy.


----------



## Saphire (Apr 1, 2005)

I would love to try bikejoring but finding suitable places to do it is a problem.


----------



## counter (Feb 20, 2009)

Bikejoring is a blast. But yeah, finding a spot with minimal distractions isn't always easy. We used to have to go to a cemetery just to get away from everything, but that's where the dogs dragged me after that coyote. I have a busted elbow and big scar as proof to always remember the power and strength of these working dogs. I'll take that injury with me to the grave. Ha. I got it X-rayed and everything. No break. No fracture. But I can definitely feel pieces of me moving around under the skin. I had multiple layers of clothing on, and a thick hoodie, but smacking against a concrete curb will do its damage. I was bleeding everything. Knees, elbows. It raised my level of respect for these dogs to the highest level. It also made me aware that their obedience needed work. Now we have jackrabbits and neighborhood dogs around, and my dogs know to "follow the trail" and "obey my commands." At least that's what I tell them and that's what they've done so far. Fingers crossed. The cemetery worked because the security and staff welcomed me in there as a deterrent to thieves and homeless people who would steal the precious metals from the tombstones. They knew I was military, and appreciated having a GSD "patrol" their land. If the dogs went potty, I would always clean it up, and it was never on a grave. I would never allow that. But yeah, that's where we ended up to avoid people and cars. I'm much luckier here in Idaho, as we can start and finish right behind our house, as the path we take is 5.5 miles round trip in areas that are so desolate, we're the only ones out there besides falcons, coyotes, snakes, and jackrabbits. No people. No dogs. No cars. Peace. Exercise. Love it!


----------



## osito23 (Feb 17, 2014)

Saphire said:


> I would love to try bikejoring but finding suitable places to do it is a problem.


Same. Unless you own land, finding a safe place to bikejor around here is a challenge, so I have a walky dog bike attachment.


----------

